# Gast Capacity?



## deltaguppy (Mar 2, 2010)

How many 10 gallon tanks will a 1/8 horsepower Gast Blower operate?
I'm using corner box filters.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

1/8hp will most likely push alot of air. eh... here is the technical specs i found for you. http://www.underwaterwarehouse.com/pdf/regblowercatalog.pdf you're going to have to do the calculations on your own cause I have no clue what that is. Gonna need a couple of airtube oneway valves... definetly a flow regulator... cutting airtubes to all the same length may help with keeping the air pressure even... I would suggest purchasing two pumps that way if the thing fails you have a replacement on hand. Couldn't imagine a more nightmare scenario having multiple tanks 10-20 on one air pump and having it fail. Kinda like having all your tanks running off a shared filtration system and having it poop out on you. definetly might consider buying 2 of those airpumps especially if your doing more that 5+ tanks imo. other wise you might end up having to run to walmart and buying 5+ cheapo airpumps to save your fishies.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I haven't tried Gast, but I have tried Conde and Sweetwater. Those can run about 40 outlets at 1/8 hp. It takes a bit of fiddling with it, though, letting pressure build in the main pipe and such.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have 2 small gast blowers..1 ran my entire fishroom..about 80 tanks of various sizes with most having 2 filters with airstones ...the biggest problem is that blower type pumps do not produce much pressure..so there is a problem with deeper tanks like 55's and such..i used an open loop system through 1 1/2" PVC pipe..it pumped quite a bit of air and did a good job.my fishroom was 14 x 36 rack all the way around and down the middle.i actually had enough room for about 40 more tanks...
another small problem is that they are pretty loud..
i think your gast should easily run about 80-100 10 gallon tanks...


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah definetly buy 2 when you do if you're runnin 80-100 and especially if it's running sponge filters for you.


----------

